# Polio vaccination certificate in Dubai



## RUBA1310 (Dec 15, 2020)

HI Guys, Can anyone tell me how can i get polio vaccination certificate for austrlian visa in Dubai?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

RUBA1310 said:


> HI Guys, Can anyone tell me how can i get polio vaccination certificate for austrlian visa in Dubai?


Have you had the vaccination and need the certificate ? Or you need the vaccination ?


----------



## RUBA1310 (Dec 15, 2020)

I need both vaccination and certificate.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

RUBA1310 said:


> I need both vaccination and certificate.


You can seek advice from the DHA travel clinic Dubai Health Authority


----------



## zeeshanyafai (7 mo ago)

RUBA1310 said:


> I need both vaccination and certificate.


hi did you get any details how to get the polio vaccination certificate in UAE


----------

